
Argentina Has More Women in Science–But It Hasn't Fixed Sexism - shahryc
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/argentina-many-female-astronomers/
======
shahryc
In regards to the statement that, "no one, and certainly no one in science,
has figured out how to patch the leaky pipeline." I think YC/Sam Altman might
be able to address that leaky pipeline with the YC Research initiative,
especially because they will be funding researchers do research without the
things this article mentions (ie. high stakes of tenure, internal politics,
etc.)

